# How to draw a raised panel trunk in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am currently working on a play list that will demonstrate how you can draw a raised panel trunk in eCabinets. Today I have the first video on how to draw a raised panel trunk in ecabinets. In this video I will take you step by step in putting the stretchers that will be the rails and stiles as well as the raised panels for the trunk. Check it out and let me know what you think.
http://youtu.be/1APWzj5kZnc


----------

